# [article] For mountain bikers, new ways to go fast



## Nick (Jul 27, 2011)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111903999904576469960615061074.html



> As mountain biking surges in popularity, federal land managers are building dozens of miles of special backcountry trails to accommodate adrenaline-junkie riders and cut down on crashes with hikers.
> 
> Dozens of one-way, so-called flow trails allowing bikers to ride downhill at breakneck speeds have been built across the U.S. in recent years, with more in the works. Many of these trails are built on Western public lands managed by the U.S. Forest Service and Bureau of Land Management. They are specially designed with jumps and berms to allow riders to flow unimpeded down the mountain without stopping, making the downhill-riding experience akin to skiing or sledding.
> 
> ...



Sounds like the Kingdom Trails thing someone posted earlier? They had a nice infographic listing out some others.


----------

